# Water Treatment Plant



## Christie Photo (Aug 17, 2010)

Shot this one this morning before work. It's to be used in a brochure for an industry supplier.

I'm always grateful for any comments or critique.

Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## SageMark (Aug 18, 2010)

Superior.


----------



## dak1b (Sep 9, 2010)

very nice!


----------

